
Why Graphene Could Be the Future of Bikes - huphtur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaKl3OymFy4
======
thatcat
Graphene reduces the weight of resin by about half and increases the strength
by increasing the interfacial shear strength of the resin - bonding the resin
more tightly to the carbon fiber and providing connective support between the
fibers.

